# Crow?



## crowmans dad (May 14, 2004)

I crow hunt alot and I would like to find something to do with them that didnt involve just throwing away. Just wondering


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Whell...they are birds, so do what you alwase do with birds.

perhaps you could cook them roticery, or maybe bread them up and fry them.

* dance *

O' Pluck them up, slice them up, chop them up and dice them up. Bread them up, fry them up, spice them up and Eat them up!

*end dance*


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

O! i just thought of something! you could make Key-chains out of them!

see, you lop off a leg, and find a marble, or a sniney rock and close it in there talons glue it in place, and put a little O-ring Key chain through it!

you could sell them for $5 a pop!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

There use to be a guide service in GA. Think it was Eating Crow or something like that. They had a website. Think it was eatingcrow.com Do a google search. They had recipes on it.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

i'd have to be mighty damn hungry to eat a crow.
uke:

pointer


----------



## greenheaded (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm sure the green meat on a crow would taste delicious!!! uke:


----------



## nockbuster (Oct 17, 2004)

lol are you kidding . i have never herd of any one wanting to eat a crow . i hunted them with some freinds and eating one was never brout up . i did like the key chain ideer :lol: :withstupid:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm still trying to decide if he was serious??????????? :withstupid:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> There use to be a guide service in GA. Think it was Eating Crow or something like that


Check with the Sioux hockey fans, they eat a ton.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

http://www.crowbusters.com/recipes.htm



> As for us CROW BUSTERS, the CDC has no evidence that the virus can be obtained by handling live or dead, infected birds. With this, we still recommend handling your kills with rubber gloves. As far as eating them, the jury is still out. We have suggested that folks should refrain from eating crows in, at least, the states where positive cases have been discovered because the CDC has not made any definitive statements concerning this matter.


Seems they are a carrier for West Nile also...


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

> i have never herd of any one wanting to eat a crow .


Weedhopper eats crow everday on this site oke: :toofunny: oke: :stirpot: :sniper: :sniper: oke:


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Goldy's Pal said:


> > There use to be a guide service in GA. Think it was Eating Crow or something like that
> 
> 
> Check with the Sioux hockey fans, they eat a ton.


Actually UND owned the Gophers last year. Except for one game.


----------

